# Need Pit Thermometer



## rob gebby (May 6, 2020)

Someone told me to get a pit thermometer since you cant trust the ones in the door of the unit.  My new smoker is saying (via that untrustworthy one in the door) that it wont go below 245 even with the vents as closed as they will go, which is about 2/3rds of the way.  I need a thermometer that I can sit INSIDE the grill, on the rack to see what the AIR temperature is inside the smoker.  This will be completely separate of a meat probe....I already have one of those.  If it comes with both, my meat thermometer could be a better one, so I could buy a combo.  I do NOT need WiFi as I wont use it and I'm guessing that will save me money.   I looked on Amazon and couldnt find anything except the ones that go in the door and meat probes.  If you are able to post a link, that would be awesome!  Thank you!!


----------



## negolien (May 6, 2020)

rob gebby said:


> Someone told me to get a pit thermometer since you cant trust the ones in the door of the unit.  My new smoker is saying (via that untrustworthy one in the door) that it wont go below 245 even with the vents as closed as they will go, which is about 2/3rds of the way.  I need a thermometer that I can sit INSIDE the grill, on the rack to see what the AIR temperature is inside the smoker.  This will be completely separate of a meat probe....I already have one of those.  If it comes with both, my meat thermometer could be a better one, so I could buy a combo.  I do NOT need WiFi as I wont use it and I'm guessing that will save me money.   I looked on Amazon and couldnt find anything except the ones that go in the door and meat probes.  If you are able to post a link, that would be awesome!  Thank you!!


 I use one of these works fin for both I hang my probes so they don't burn up as fast..I use the tp03 instant btw..


----------



## rob gebby (May 6, 2020)

negolien said:


> I use one of these works fin for both I hang my probes so they don't burn up as fast..I use the tp03 instant btw..


So you just use a probe and just leave it inside the box?  The plastic doesnt melt?  The electronics are OK?


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 6, 2020)

negolien said:


> I use one of these works fin for both I hang my probes so they don't burn up as fast..I use the tp03 instant btw..


I just ordered that exact same one on amazon and got it for $43.99


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 6, 2020)

When you get your new therm, be sure to boil test both probes for accuracy.  You'll need to know the elevation where you live and then google the boiling temp of water at that elevation.
Gary


----------



## phatbac (May 6, 2020)

the thermapro or an inkbird (i have both) will work using one of the probes inside the pit. it comes with a little metal stand for the probe to put inside the smoker and run the probe and wires inside. they are rated up around the 600 degree mark so you can use the wires and probe in the pit no problem. leave the base unit outside the pit btw and the remote will give you pit temps 150 feet away.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## rob gebby (May 6, 2020)

phatbac said:


> the thermapro or an inkbird (i have both) will work using one of the probes inside the pit. it comes with a little metal stand for the probe to put inside the smoker and run the probe and wires inside. they are rated up around the 600 degree mark so you can use the wires and probe in the pit no problem. leave the base unit outside the pit btw and the remote will give you pit temps 150 feet away.
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


OK.  Thanks.  Found  a thermopro rated to 720 degrees.  Just bought 2 since they only had one probe each.  It was cheaper than buying the unit with 2.


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 6, 2020)

rob gebby said:


> So you just use a probe and just leave it inside the box?  The plastic doesnt melt?  The electronics are OK?





GaryHibbert said:


> When you get your new therm, be sure to boil test both probes for accuracy.  You'll need to know the elevation where you live and then google the boiling temp of water at that elevation.
> Gary


Good idea, thanks.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (May 7, 2020)

Inkbird 150 feet Bluetooth bbq thermometer with 4 probes,only $50.99


----------

